# sole insert for spd shoe



## cyberknight (30 Jul 2012)

Has anyone got the bit of padding that goes over the spd plate (mtb type ) that the bolts go into that sits under the sole ?
Lost mine a while ago out of an older pair of shoes that i use for commuting and i have never been able to make a replacement that feels just right .


----------



## potsy (30 Jul 2012)

Do you mean these CK?
http://www.ukbikestore.co.uk/product/118/40n_0100/shimano-a100-spd-cleat-nut--plate.html


----------



## cyberknight (30 Jul 2012)

potsy said:


> Do you mean these CK?
> http://www.ukbikestore.co.uk/product/118/40n_0100/shimano-a100-spd-cleat-nut--plate.html


Thanks potsy but its the rubbery ? pad that sits on top of that to make the recess that plate sits in level with the shoe( if that makes sense )


----------

